# Baclofen caused really bad depression



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

hi. i took baclofen for the first time two days a go at 25mg and experienced the most terrible terrible depressin of my life. wailing for hours and clawing at my face and sobbing uncontrollably






what the freakkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk????????????????????? what happened?


what are baclofen's mechanisms of action? i'm trying to think maybe it could help me figure out what in the brain makes me depressed

cuz usually im not too happy of a person and have experienced depression before but NEVER like this . not for hours and hours and trying to claw my face off



wtf?


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

I got the same reaction from baclofen. I took it for the first time a few days ago and wound up crying for hours not wanting to be around anyone. it decreases dopamine so i suppose thats the mechanism behind it


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

so should i go on taking it? is it a side effect of beginning to titrate it?


how is it supposed to help social anxiety if it decreases dopamine?


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

jijiji said:


> hi. i took baclofen for the first time two days a go at 25mg and experienced the most terrible terrible depressin of my life. wailing for hours and clawing at my face and sobbing uncontrollably
> 
> what the freakkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk????????????????????? what happened?
> 
> ...


Hi, I've been having discussions with two people about Baclofen on another thread as I have some myself and wanted to carry out experiments with it and make comparisons to Pregablin and Phenibut. All these drugs act in a similar way, on the GABA-B receptors.. they're depressants (bit like alcohol but different mode of action). "Depressants" doesn't mean they make you depressed, it's just a term used to describe the method of action on the brain, how it affects brain chemistry.

Maybe this will shed some light on why this happened....

Baclofen is considered to be more or less exactly the same in effects as Phenibut, but much more potent dosage wise, so needs lower dosing. Someone who is very experienced with Baclofen tells me that for this reason, it's better to start on a low dose and increment the dose up gradually over a few days.. i.e. 10mg, 20mg, 30mg, then you can start taking 30-40mg whatever works for you.

Now onto the depression and emotional side... Both Phenibut and Baclofen tend to make you more emotional. I experienced the exact same thing on a high (2000mg) dose of Phenibut. A sudden onset of sinking sadness and even suicidal thoughts. The guys I was discussing with said that's not at all uncommon if your mood is low, or you're already in a depressed state, it will amplify it at higher doses.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

all I can say is that I took it twice and my mood didn't crash (and it easily does)


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Depression is a known side effect of baclofen. It's a GABAB agonist, but certainly doesn't have the desirable effects on mood of GHB. GABAB receptors decrease dopamine release in the nucleus accumbens, could be the mechanism behind the depression you feel.


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

euphoria said:


> Depression is a known side effect of baclofen. It's a GABAB agonist, but certainly doesn't have the desirable effects on mood of GHB. GABAB receptors decrease dopamine release in the nucleus accumbens, could be the mechanism behind the depression you feel.


Baclofen is euphoric acutely, and may actually increase dopamine release in a manner similar to GHB (though without that effect on GHB specific receptor). But I did feel depressed taking it in a row (nothing like this with phenibut!)


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Its effect on mood seems quite variable, some people say it's positive while others negative. I've seen more negative than positive, though.


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

euphoria said:


> Its effect on mood seems quite variable, some people say it's positive while others negative. I've seen more negative than positive, though.


My last experience with baclofen was weird. I felt depressed on some weekend and bought baclofen, which threw me in wild euphoria from 50 mg. I've been taking it for 4-5 days then, and it pooped out so badly, that I threw the remainder in the closet.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

soft med...


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

broflovski said:


> My last experience with baclofen was weird. I felt depressed on some weekend and bought baclofen, which threw me in wild euphoria from 50 mg. I've been taking it for 4-5 days then, and it pooped out so badly, that I thew the remainder in the closet.


The same would happen with me if I took it for 4-5 days. Weekends only is sustainable though.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

broflovski said:


> My last experience with baclofen was weird. I felt depressed on some weekend and bought baclofen, which threw me in wild euphoria from 50 mg. I've been taking it for 4-5 days then, and it pooped out so badly, that I threw the remainder in the closet.


Taking out anger on meds ftw. Burning ones that make you feel bad is pretty cathartic. I set a packet of Lyrica alight with my butane torch when it made me feel so depressed I wanted to die.


----------



## CherylColdiron (Jan 10, 2014)

HI Everyone
I'm new . I found you when I googled baclofen causing depression.
I only took it for 2 weeks but just got more and more depressed.
I threw the pills away and I am waiting for it to leave my system.
How long did it take until the depression left? 
Thanks in advance
Cheryl


----------

